# IzPack nicht mehr erreichbar! Wo downloaden?



## philo (22. Mai 2006)

hallo,

über die offizielle Seite kann ich izpack nicht mehr runterladen und finde es auch sonst nirgendswo.

hat es noch jemand oder weiss jemand, wo ich es laden kann.
danke und Gruss
Ivo


----------



## L-ectron-X (22. Mai 2006)

War das jetzt 'ne ernst gemeinte Frage? :roll: 
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=izpack+download&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=


----------



## philo (22. Mai 2006)

hallo,

ja das war es. es geht erst seit 10 minuten wieder, ich schwöre 

danke für die mühe!

gruss


----------

